# Which Rotary Rake should I buy



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am taking the plunge-looking at a Kuhn 4221H vs. Krone 38T for purchase in March 2014 before hay season. Have a cherry NH258 with dolly to sell first after hay season is over. I may consider the newest entry by NH but don't like a lack of track record. My question is given a nearly even price, which would you choose and why? This is my last rake so make your recomendations good.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Hayman1 said:


> I am taking the plunge-looking at a Kuhn 4221H vs. Krone 38T for purchase in March 2014 before hay season. Have a cherry NH258 with dolly to sell first after hay season is over. I may consider the newest entry by NH but don't like a lack of track record. My question is given a nearly even price, which would you choose and why? This is my last rake so make your recomendations good.


I asked myself the same questions couple months ago. I think the Krone is built a wee bit better. The Krone has 3 tines per arm where as the Kuhn has 4 tines per arm. The Kuhn is wider. I picked the Kuhn for several reasons: wider, more tines per arm, parts store is closer and already own a Kuhn 3200GT. For the amount of hay I do (40 acres) the Kuhn was a good choice.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a kuhn 4120 that i bought new 12 yrs ago it been a great rake( knock on wood). Its been just grease and go for 12yrs. I was using gramps Nh rollabar till i raked hay for the neighbor who had a Kuhn that made nice fluffy windrows, bought mine that next spring! Today it proved its self again, it was cloudy all morning till about 230 when the sun came out with a stronger breeze so i went out and made some fluffy windrows and was able to bale at 430.Since i have has such good luck, i would stick with kuhn plus i have two dealers close by should i need anything. How many tine arms does the krone have vs the kuhn? With more arms you can reduce your pto speed and still rake cleanly.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't say much about Krone, but I can say that I love my Kuhn!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> I am taking the plunge-looking at a Kuhn 4221H vs. Krone 38T for purchase in March 2014 before hay season. Have a cherry NH258 with dolly to sell first after hay season is over. I may consider the newest entry by NH but don't like a lack of track record. My question is given a nearly even price, which would you choose and why? This is my last rake so make your recomendations good.


I wouldn't sell the rollabar until start of next season, or towards the end of year or right after, prolly bring more money....whatever is good for your locale...

I have a kuhn and think its a fine piece of equipment, they make good equipment all around....

Krone is first class...wouldn't be afraid of it either, guess it would depend on dealer...either way you're good


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is the NH really without a track record? Isn't it just a rebadged Kverneland?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a few videos I shot back in the Spring. Couldn't get any closer to the Kuhn. The Kuhn appeared to be built much heavier than the New Holland.

Kuhn GA 4121






NH 3114


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Guess I can not go wrong with either the Kuhn or Krone. Have not looked at the Kuhn yet, they were out at the dealer which is 45min away from me. The Kuhn has 11 arms, the Krone 10. Not sure about the repackaging on the NH-I am partial to NH hay equipment but the other two just look so much better constructed in pictures.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought a S&H rotary, model 11H something. a number of years back. It has a floating axle/4 wheels. I believe it may be a Miller Pro, which I believed at the time was the best rotary on the market. However, many manufacturers have caught up. My S&H is ruggedly built 4 tine per arm and has performed flawlessly. Takes a bit of time to set a rotary up properly..ground clearance and tilt, but if adjusted properly, you get little to no rake teeth contact with the ground and very clean raking. I raked hay off of wet and puddled ground the past several days... and the hay dried. You just can't duplicate the stand up fluffy windrows using other technologies.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a NH 3114 and just bought a NH 3223 double rake. I have had Peque rakes and have nothing but problems with them, these NH rakes seem to ride across the ground much smoother. I had tried a kuhn several years ago and did not care much for it, but in fairness that was comparing to a large H&S wheel rake for chopping. The Kuhn was a rock picker.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

This is interesting to me because my old rollabar is just about shot and I need a new rake. Currently I rake both sides into a windrow to get enough spacing to drop the package out of my accumulator. How well do the rotaries do a double windrow or do you just make twins?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The only other rake that can do the same on first pass is a belt rake but they are really rare in north america and never came in big sizes here.



longmeadow farm said:


> You just can't duplicate the stand up fluffy windrows using other technologies.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Couple months ago I was trying to make the same decision. I took on some more hay ground and wanted to upgrade my Kuhn 3200GT. I went from a rollabar NH 256 to the Kuhn rotary. Love the Kuhn, no roping of windrows...nice and fluffy. I was looking at Kuhn 4220TH and Krone 38T. After doing a side-by-side comparison I decided on the Kuhn. The Kuhn is a bit wider, 4 tines per arm and parts store a little closer. I think the Krone is a little heavier. For the same amount of money the Kuhn was the way to go. I used the Kuhn 3200 and Kuhn 4220 to rake 32 acres...I was done in no time...kicked butt. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Is the NH really without a track record? Isn't it just a rebadged Kverneland?


Yes it is Kverneland. I have a NH 3114. So far so good, but I already broke the rear PTO driveshaft cover with 3pt arms (my fault). It really hops up and down quick over windrows. As BobM said, it rides smooth across fields, too. It was cheaper than krone, Kuhn or Miller Pro.

New Holland is just kicking off their summer sale. 
Cash back or 0% financing on lots of hay tools. Check out Miller Pro, too.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Yes it is Kverneland. I have a NH 3114. So far so good, but I already broke the rear PTO driveshaft cover with 3pt arms (my fault). It really hops up and down quick over windrows. As BobM said, it rides smooth across fields, too. It was cheaper than krone, Kuhn or Miller Pro.
> 
> New Holland is just kicking off their summer sale.
> Cash back or 0% financing on lots of hay tools. Check out Miller Pro, too.


heard miller pro was having parts availablity issues and there are no dealers around here. Ghd 3114 is a single rotor drawbar pull isn't it? Don't want 3 pt because I take my 3pt off my 6100 for summer and it is the only cab and ac I have. This summer I have raked and tedded exclusively with the cab, ac and sat radio-makes the time pass faster.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayman1 said:


> heard miller pro was having parts availablity issues and there are no dealers around here. Ghd 3114 is a single rotor drawbar pull isn't it? Don't want 3 pt because I take my 3pt off my 6100 for summer and it is the only cab and ac I have. This summer I have raked and tedded exclusively with the cab, ac and sat radio-makes the time pass faster.


Yep, single rotor drawbar. 
One thing I don't like about the NH is the jack seems like its too short. So when I store my rake for a few days, I like to store it "up", so I can grab it with my 550 and take it to another field. What I find is that the jack is too short to lift the tongue of the rake over the truck or even the tractor hitch. I think it's a engineering or design defect. Also, the itch pin is tethered to the rake with a rubber strap. Broke it on day 1 and I don't even know how I broke it. Probably 2 bucks to replace, but being honest so you know what the bad parts are, too. 
I'm just going to buy a longer jack a new tether and pto protector and call it a day....
Gotta take MLappins advice and remove 3 pt hitches......someday.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't get removing the 3 point hitches, if your tires are set out wide you can pin them tight to the tires and raised and they are well out of the way. Maybe like the old IH's some can't be pinned back?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Removal of the drop links and arms just gets rid of a bunch of stuff that gets in the way of hitching up, pto shafts, and hydraulic hoses. I don't need it on my mowing and baling tractor so I take them off after snow season for the summer unless I am going to chisel plow. My 18-38s are as wide as you can get on the 6100-there is no issue with them hitting tires or anything like that-I just don't like all that heavy metal in the way.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Yep, single rotor drawbar.
> One thing I don't like about the NH is the jack seems like its too short. So when I store my rake for a few days, I like to store it "up", so I can grab it with my 550 and take it to another field. What I find is that the jack is too short to lift the tongue of the rake over the truck or even the tractor hitch. I think it's a engineering or design defect. Also, the itch pin is tethered to the rake with a rubber strap. Broke it on day 1 and I don't even know how I broke it. Probably 2 bucks to replace, but being honest so you know what the bad parts are, too.
> I'm just going to buy a longer jack a new tether and pto protector and call it a day....
> Gotta take MLappins advice and remove 3 pt hitches......someday.


Just use some twine to tie the hitch pin back up. Remember your not a real farmer unless you use some twine once in awhile to fix something lol.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Related to the rubber strap, I bought some equipment that had the pin welded to the tongue with a short piece of chain. I've slowly working to copy that on more of our equipment! Hate being at the wagon and the pin is missing.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Two very good choices but our SW42 rake compares more closely with the Kuhn 4221.

The Krone SW42 has a raking width of 13'9" and a rotor diameter of 10'10"

The Kuhn 4221 has a working width of 13'5" and a rotor diameter of 10'6".

Our SW42 has 13 arms and 4 tines per arm.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

krone.1 said:


> Two very good choices but our SW42 rake compares more closely with the Kuhn 4221.
> 
> The Krone SW42 has a raking width of 13'9" and a rotor diameter of 10'10"
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information but the 42 does not compare favorably in price to the 4221. Will run this one up the flag pole.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

How important is it to have foldable/removable tine arms on a rotary rake?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Depends on when you answer the question-before the soccer mom pops the hill on your side of the road and ruins your rake or after- why does that figure into the question since the 42 is 2K higher in purchase price?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

For me it is very important....makes a huge difference in storage space at the end of the haying season.....why do you ask?

Regards, Mike


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just wanting to get some feedback.......

We get mixed reports on the importance of being able to remove or fold tines for transport. On our single rotor 3ph models we have foldable tine arms that allow for a narrower transport. On the drawbar versions, the arms are not foldable (or removable as in the Kuhn design). The reason we didn't put foldable arms on the drawbar version is to be able to keep the price close to the 3ph model, as it is more costly to build a drawbar machine.

The original poster was asking about a Kuhn GA4221GTH which has removable arms. Kuhn also makes the same rake with non-removable arms, the GA4220TH, which lists for about $1100.00 less than the GA4221GTH. Looking at the specs, it appears the arms are the only difference between the two. As price was a concern with the OP, the narrow transport width apparently has a value?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

krone.1 said:


> Just wanting to get some feedback.......
> 
> We get mixed reports on the importance of being able to remove or fold tines for transport. On our single rotor 3ph models we have foldable tine arms that allow for a narrower transport. On the drawbar versions, the arms are not foldable (or removable as in the Kuhn design). The reason we didn't put foldable arms on the drawbar version is to be able to keep the price close to the 3ph model, as it is more costly to build a drawbar machine.
> 
> The original poster was asking about a Kuhn GA4221GTH which has removable arms. Kuhn also makes the same rake with non-removable arms, the GA4220TH, which lists for about $1100.00 less than the GA4221GTH. Looking at the specs, it appears the arms are the only difference between the two. As price was a concern with the OP, the narrow transport width apparently has a value?


OK, I was the poster originally. Basically, german made stuff has an edge with me. Family name=Weber and my grandfather (died in the wool german) took the mccormic reaper back overseas in the early days so do the math.

All of that said- I am on to the 42 Krone. Would prefer that it was not competing for road width with my NH258 which is 11'. Perhaps Krone could consider only half collapable arms to reduce costs-seriously, any reduction in width is a plus for both roads and gates. A 12' gate is not 12' so usually 11' squeaks by, 11-3+ tests your driving skills. Therefore, a 9 foot travel width is great.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If the krone rake is as good and as well built as their tedder, that would be my choice....just used my new krone tedder for the first time today and it is a well built piece of machinery....the ability to kick the outside edge back into the field was fantastic.....won't be missing my kuhn, as good as it was...it ain't a krone...


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the response!

Actually, that is what we do already.....not all the arms fold. On the SW38 (3ph), 3 arms on one side fold along with 2 on the other side. On the SW42 (3ph) 4 arms fold on one side and 3 on the other.

We can get the drawbar models equipped the same way... But with us having 2 more arms and the added cost of using folding vs, removable tine arms, we are concerned that we would be priced way out of range,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

krone.1 said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> Actually, that is what we do already.....not all the arms fold. On the SW38 (3ph), 3 arms on one side fold along with 2 on the other side. On the SW42 (3ph) 4 arms fold on one side and 3 on the other.
> 
> We can get the drawbar models equipped the same way... But with us having 2 more arms and the added cost of using folding vs, removable tine arms, we are concerned that we would be priced way out of range,,,,,,,,


Well, I hate to disapoint, but you are already wayy out of the price range so you might as well add the width reduction. BTW, I went with the German quality and will buy the Krone 42T- Don't want a 3pt hitch unit. .


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

krone.1 said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> Actually, that is what we do already.....not all the arms fold. On the SW38 (3ph), 3 arms on one side fold along with 2 on the other side. On the SW42 (3ph) 4 arms fold on one side and 3 on the other.
> 
> We can get the drawbar models equipped the same way... But with us having 2 more arms and the added cost of using folding vs, removable tine arms, we are concerned that we would be priced way out of range,,,,,,,,


Ok, just to be clear, can I get any reduction in the travel width of 11-3 in the 42T? Not clear from above. Reduction to 9' travel width by some arm removal would be a plus. -


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

The transport width is listed at 11'3" which i think is fairly accurate. That is with the curtain all the way in. You can gain about 3" by removing the curtain assy. (loosen the adjustment bolt and slide it out all the way). From a service standpoint, the arm assemblies are relatively easy to remove, but nothing you would want to do very often. (with an air wrench it would probably take an hour or so to remove and replace all the tine arm assemblies. Problem with removing just one is that the last one is the always the most difficult one to install.

If your gate posts are 11 feet apart, you will probably leave some green marks on them. You have to hit it dead center because it is so long that you can't "snake" it through like you could a mower conditioner, for example.

That being said, once you get through the gate, the SW42 is an awesome rake. It makes a beautiful windrow. The 13 tine arm rotor will give you a lot of flexibility in how and what you want to rake. I am a big fan of rotary rakes and IMO the SW42 is a good one!


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> If the krone rake is as good and as well built as their tedder, that would be my choice....just used my new krone tedder for the first time today and it is a well built piece of machinery....the ability to kick the outside edge back into the field was fantastic.....won't be missing my kuhn, as good as it was...it ain't a krone...


We certainly appreciate your business! (and the comments as well)....We get a lot of positive feedback with our tedders, I agree with your comments on your Kuhn. I think they build a good product also,.....

Which model did you get?

A lot of customers overlook the boundary feature. I try to encourage customers to use it. If you make a couple of passes around the outside field then when you rake it up you don't have to run the rake in the woods on one side and the highway litter on the other to get your hay, Those outside bales will be a lot cleaner. Also good to get the crop out of the shade.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

It is my understanding from the literature on the krone website the 46t has folding tine arms like the 3 point hitch models and the transport width ends up to be smaller than the 38t and 42t transport width. I am getting ready to purchase a 46t this week. One of my main reason for going for it is the folding tine arms while most other brands the tine arms have to be removed and put in a holder. I do quite a bit of road travel between fields so a narrow transport width is important and it seems that it would be a bit easier to fold the arms verses removing them. 
I also purchased a new krone 4 basket tedder this past spring and am very pleased with it, that is another reason I leaned towards the krone rotary rake, I figured if the rake was made as sturdy and heavy duty as the tedder I could not go wrong. I will agree the border tedding is great, I love the ability to pull it away from the edge to give more room to work around fences and pull it out from the edge of the woods so it gets a bit more sun to dry.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's one thing about Krone, them damned model numbers, got to have an "inside" to figure out what they're talking about....mine is a KW 5.50/4X7T....try rattlin that off to a friend.....I just tell em it's a krone 4 basket...have to go the KISS route down here....

But I am impressed with the quality, not only of the manufacture, but also of the performance....nice product


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess the single rakes have larger Rotors? I guess that's what the discussion is about.....I posted this in another title but I'll post it here as well, my rake transports like this......no problems either way, road or gates

Is it just the single rotor that is so large as to present these problems?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

FarmerCline- Yes Sir you are correct. The transport width on the SW46T is 8'4".

The SW46T has a total of 13 arms, 7 of which fold. 4 on the left and 3 on the right. There is a yoke on the curtain frame and when folded the yoke automatically locks the rotor in position. There is a quick attach pin on each tine arm that you remove to fold the arm up. They will be a little stiff until you fold them several times.

On our previous models we used a removable arm as well. I like the foldable arms much better. They are MUCH more user friendly and you don't have the issue with them rusting together. Our engineers have come up with a very good design on our hinge, when it is in the field position the hinge locks between two ears, so it is a strong assembly. You don't feel any slack at all in the folding tine arms.

The only downside is that the folding arms are more expensive to manufacture than a removable type arm. That is our dilemma now: Trying to decide if we should incorporate the folding arms on all the single rotor models.

Thank you for buying the Krone tedder, I hope it continues to serve you well for a long time. Our tedders are the result of getting feedback and input from customers like yourself back to the factory.

Thanks Again!


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I guess the single rakes have larger Rotors? I guess that's what the discussion is about.....I posted this in another title but I'll post it here as well, my rake transports like this......no problems either way, road or gates
> 
> Is it just the single rotor that is so large as to present these problems?


Most of the rotors are shared between the single and tandem rakes..

Is that a GA6002?

If so it has a transport width of 9'8"...... very similar to our SW710 which has a transport width of 9'10" which also is the same transport width of our SW38T. They both use the 9'9" diameter rotor (different number of arms, however).

I agree with the model number confusion. There must be an industry award for who can come up with the most confusing numbering system..... I think we won last year with our KW782, KW782T and a KWT782......I have to stop and think a lot.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

krone.1 said:


> FarmerCline- Yes Sir you are correct. The transport width on the SW46T is 8'4".
> 
> The SW46T has a total of 13 arms, 7 of which fold. 4 on the left and 3 on the right. There is a yoke on the curtain frame and when folded the yoke automatically locks the rotor in position. There is a quick attach pin on each tine arm that you remove to fold the arm up. They will be a little stiff until you fold them several times.
> 
> ...


Just don't move your operation to china to save money. That's the big mistake many companies seem to make. The quality seems to drop considerably when manufacturing moves there.
I think it's great that you are here collecting feedback and participating in discussions without coming on too bragging about Krone too much. Krone quality speaks for itself. 
I can't tell you how many of the products I own need more input from the farmer or end user and they'd be 100% more user friendly and I'd pay more for them.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

krone.1 said:


> The only downside is that the folding arms are more expensive to manufacture than a removable type arm. That is our dilemma now: Trying to decide if we should incorporate the folding arms on all the single rotor models.


 Why not have the folding arms an option when purchasing the machine. That way if the customers does not feel the folding arms are important he doesn't have to pay extra for folding arms but if the customer wants folding arms they can be added as a option when buying the machine.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

Everything I got is Krone, 'crept for my baler. I have a 38T, and am extremely pleased with it. I have no problems with transport over the road, and it works great in the field. It is the drawbar model. I feel that you get what you pay for and Krone is good example of this.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

blueridgehay said:


> Everything I got is Krone, 'crept for my baler. I have a 38T, and am extremely pleased with it. I have no problems with transport over the road, and it works great in the field. It is the drawbar model. I feel that you get what you pay for and Krone is good example of this.


I am now thinking of going for the Krone 17' tedder and the 38T rake trading my relatively new NH 258 and NH163 tedder. What width discbine do you use and tedder? Trying to assess how much you rake into a first cutting windrow-how many swaths? Thanks.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

OK, took the plunge today and purchased a 550T Krone 17' tedder and the Krone 38T rotary rake. Decided to go with the smaller road travel with an understanding with the vendor that if I want to upgrade next year to a 46T he will be kind. Looking forward to delivery of both in time for last hay hurrah for the season in late august.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes Sir! We will be kind! And Thank YOU!

We get a lot of positive feedback on our tedders and rakes both, I don't expect you to have any buyers remorse at all.

(At the farm shows I always try to work the rakes and tedders).

As a follow up to all the good comments on this thread, I talked to some of my counterparts along with my boss who is the national sales manager for KNA. We propped up the horse and beat it some more and still don't have a direction.

We (Krone- North America) asked for a pull type version of our single rotor rakes. (In Europe, they use mostly mounted rakes). They really did a good job in developing the pull type rakes. They didn't just put a tongue on the existing 3 point machines but actually designed it to be a drawbar machine (there are common parts between the 3ph and the drawbar machines, however).

As noted by some comments here as well as feedback from other Krone field people, the transport width is a reqional issue. The decision was made to put rigid arms on the 38T and the 42T to offset the additional costs of a installing a drawbar hitch.. (which also requires a hydraulic system). As a result the 3ph and the drawbar are closer in price, but the drawbar machine is still a bit higher. With the extra width of the SW46 rotor, it was designed with folding arms (no way it would go through a 12 ft. gate).

Someone mentioned that we make a parts package available for the customers who want the foldable arms. We discussed that in the beginning. Since a dealer installs the arms as part of the assembly, we talked about just exchanging the folding arms with the rigid arms and charging only the cost difference. We soon realized that was not an option either. As mentioned earlier, the drawbar machines were a clean sheet designed unit equipped with rigid arms. With rigid arms there is no need to have folding guards. It is not cost effective to swap arms and convert it over to folding guards and curtain frames.

As I mentioned earlier we are concerned that by putting folding arms on the 38T and the 42T that we will not be competitively priced. We have done some preliminary cost estimates and our opinion is that we would pick up some sales in areas where folding arms are desired, but lose sales in areas where it is not an issue because of the added costs.

Another possible option is to add a model with folding arms. The factories position is that "if we can sell it they will build it."

I agree with many of you on here that we do not do away with any of the existing features in order to offset the cost of folding arms.

Thanks for reading....


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is a thought- I suspect that I am not alone in shying away from the 46t on cost. I also have concerns that the bigger a thing gets the more stress issues it has (as in a single rotor going from the 38 width all the way to 46). You certainly see that in a NH 256 vs 258 rake. That said, why not look at one or two arms (maybe that is already the way it is) that fold or detatch just for width reduction. For me, I don't need 6-6' but reducing from 11' to 9' is hugh. If you were able to consider that, those of us with fixed rigs want a retro kit.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

sorry, one other thought- for USA sales, why don't they cut the pto shaft off to fit 14.5 inches offset? That is if they really did not just put a tongue on the 3 pt unit. Just askin?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> sorry, one other thought- for USA sales, why don't they cut the pto shaft off to fit 14.5 inches offset? That is if they really did not just put a tongue on the 3 pt unit. Just askin?


I think they are too long so that they HAVE to be fitted to a tractor.... The instructions has the correct dimensions for the drawbar dimensions. If a pto shaft happened to fit a tractor that that had the wrong drawbar or wrong position. It could be too long for a tractor that had the correct drawbar position. It could clear the end of the pto shaft, but bottom out in a turn.

On a rake or tedder the pto shaft is long enough that they are reasonably easy to fit, A mower conditioner or disc mower more critical on fit due to the shaft being shorter.

I always fit the shaft with the tractor turned as short as possible, then allow for the front of the tractor rising as when turning while going up an incline...... Then usually check it again after I cut and reinstall it.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Love the feature on the Krone that allows the Tedder to hydraulically angle the teddered material in from edge of field. I may spring for this feature.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So far Iam happy with my new claas rotary rake. It is a well built machine. Have nothing against krone just there dealer is 4 hours away. But I have been eyeing the krone round balers for awhile now.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

hog987 said:


> So far Iam happy with my new claas rotary rake. It is a well built machine. Have nothing against krone just there dealer is 4 hours away. But I have been eyeing the krone round balers for awhile now.


I don't have much experience with a Claas rake. I agree, they do look like a well built machine. I bet you will like it...

Talked to a friend and neighbor last night who bought a rotary rake a couple of years ago.... He sold some hay to another retail producer. He was amazed at how much better his (my neighbor) square bales were.... My neighbor told him it was all because of the rotary rake.....His customer couldn't believe a rake would make THAT much of a difference.... More uniform bale length, better color distribution in the bale, cleaner, etc,. We hear that a lot about rotary rakes. The customer was amazed at the flake consistency compared to his,,,,,,


----------



## TractorToolsDirect (Feb 27, 2014)

If you are looking at rotary rakes, you might also consider a belt rake. They have the same positives of a nice fluffy windrow, but have some other advantages over a rotary rake. If you want a more full comparison, you can read through this buyer's guide: http://tractortoolsdirect.com/buyers-guide/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think the limited capacity is a deal killer.


----------

